# strange dendrobium nobile



## annab (Dec 22, 2012)

my dendrobium nobile bloom on the new and old cane ,I hope that they don't change into keiki .
below old cane.





[/URL]




[/URL]





[/URL]
below bloom on new cane



[/URL]
below full plant



[/URL].
for now I am quite satisfied ,was scared about give cool temp and dry conditions at the plant,for now seem to proceeds all well.crossing finger.
bye bye anna


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure they are flower buds! They won't change in keikis


----------



## Hera (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like you're going to have a nice bloom season. Update when they are fully open please.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2012)

That will look good with all those buds open.
Dont dry it too much just yet.


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 22, 2012)

That looks like it will be quite a sight!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2012)

Definitely buds. But are you sure it is nobile? I've not seen this type with buds so low on the canes.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 22, 2012)

This is consistent with what I see in my nobiles...at least the ones that choose to bloom. Make sure you resume watering when the buds begin to swell more.


----------



## annab (Dec 23, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> > Definitely buds. But are you sure it is nobile?


yes,I am.
anna


----------



## annab (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks to all, is for you normal that my nobile flower on old cane? I always read in many forum that dendrobium nobile don't flower on old cane ,maybe this is controversial as minimum.have you experiences like this?
anna


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2012)

Some of my nobile hybrids can bloom on old canes but at nodes levels that did not bloom before. And for the buds, some of mine do also pointed buds like this.

What cross is it?


----------



## annab (Dec 23, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> > Some of my nobile hybrids can bloom on old canes but at nodes levels that did not bloom before.
> 
> 
> yes ,it is so.I think that after this flowering the old cane will be exhausted .
> ...


on the tag was write only dendrobium nobile, is a very common and commercial plant .
thanks,anna


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2012)

Too bad you don't have the name of the hybrid. There are so many nobile type hybrids!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine only bloom on old canes. Not the oldest ones, but definitely on previous year's growth.


----------

